# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  The Curve Apartments

## Robert_M

New 240 unit apartment complex set to go in at 701 S.W. 17th Street behind At Home.

Will have one bedroom one bath units, two bedroom two bath units, three bedroom two bath units, as well as some Live / Work units, retail units and handicap units.

Appears they will have basement areas in the buildings for storm shelters for residents.

The Curve-1.jpg

----------


## seaofchange

Pete,

Combine with previous thread?

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=42132

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Yes, these threads should be combined. This project is now officially called "The Curve."

https://newsok.com/article/5623115/t...rlyAccess=true

https://www.normantranscript.com/new...a82d6af38.html

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Press Release:




> On Wednesday, January 24th the City of Moore, Belmont Development, and Rise Residential Construction celebrated the start of construction of The Curve. The City received Community Development Block Grant-Disaster Recovery (CDBG-DR) funds from the Department of Housing and Urban Development (HUD) in response to the May 20, 2013 tornado. A portion of this grant will be used to fund The Curve, a mixed-income, mixed-use development. The Curve will be located at SW 17th and Janeway Avenue, where the Royal Park Mobile Home community once stood. The site is a little over 14 acres. It will include three buildings, one of which will be mixed use. There will be 244 total units, including 219 affordable units and 25 market rate units. There will also be 4,650 square feet of commercial/retail space. Amenities will include an open common area, a business center, a 24-hour fitness center, a swimming pool, a communal barbeque area, a community landmark structure, a green space and a community landmark structure. The total development cost will be $49,725,887, which includes a $15,960,249.45 subsidy provided by the CDBG-DR funds. The Curve development will be one of the final projects that will be funded by CDBG-DR for the City of Moore. It is also the biggest project the City will complete with this grant. The City first purchased the land in 2015 and has since completed demolition, utility installation, and a masterplan for the project. Development of the masterplan included several public meetings and workshops that gathered citizen input from all across the Moore community. The public has been very involved in the planning of this development, and we are excited to announce the commencement of construction.
> 
> The City of Moore would like to thank all those in attendance. We look forward to the completion of this project.
> 
> - https://www.cityofmoore.com/departme...king-the-curve

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Rendering:



https://www.housingfinance.com/finan...n-moore-okla_o

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Some more information about this: 

http://www.mooremonthly.com/news/pre...uture-of-moore

Also any chance we can get these threads merged? http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.php?t=42132

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I didn’t get any photos sorry but this project is well underway.

----------

